# Perte d’agrément ou pas



## nathy300 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
je souhaiterais avoir un renseignement si c’est possible … ma voisine et amie anciennement assistante maternelle  a repris son ancien travail d’infirmière .
 Quand elle a prévenu de ce changement  (habitant dans le puy de dôme) on lui a expliqué qu´elle perdait automatique son agrément. Elle a été surprise et assez dubitative dans cette décision.
 Est ce normal ? Par exemple  lors d’un renouvellement d’agrément si nous n’exerçons pas  notre métier d’assistante maternelle mais un autre depuis peu ou plusieurs  mois depuis la fin d’un ou plusieurs contrats, sommes nous radiées automatiquement  de la liste des assistantes maternelles  ?
 Par avance merci pour vos réponses. 
Amitiés


----------



## Nany88 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bnjr Ah c'est étonnant sa, il me semblé qu'il faallit faire u' courrier pour renoncer à son agrément pour ça ?? A voir avec les collègue, je Sui curieuse de savoir ????


----------



## isa19 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 il y  a qques années j'avais pris un autre métier et j'ai fais une lettre de demande de "suspension d'agrément3 et quand j'ai voulu reprendre ils m'avaient "radié" j'ai dû tout recommencer.


----------



## nathy300 (28 Novembre 2022)

En fait est ce légal ou pas de radier  une assistante maternelle qui  décide de travailler à l’extérieur dans le milieu de la petite enfance ou pas et de
Reprendre des contrats d’acceuil d’enfants quelques semaines ou mois après ? Que se passe t’il  Si elle en court d’agrément ? Et si elle va être en renouvellement ? Peut - elle  travailler  à l’extérieur tout en renouvelant son agrément pour x raisons ?


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

Pour garder son agrément, et SI controlé et personne au domicile, dire être en recherche d’enfant mais que les propositions ne conviennent pas ou différentes raisons ... feeling, etc 

Mais perso, JE ne préviendra PAS


----------



## Caro35 (28 Novembre 2022)

Pour faire un contrôle inopiné au domicile, ils se fient aux horaires qu’on leur transmet à chaque départ ou arrivée d’un enfant. Donc lorsqu’on n’a plus d’enfant en accueil, ils sont au courant. Mais cela ne veut pas forcément dire que l’on ne veut plus exercer ce métier, il peut y avoir une pause en attendant de trouver de nouveaux contrats.


----------



## nathy300 (28 Novembre 2022)

Je ne sais malheureusement pas si c’est un abus ou pas de la PMI De radier  l’agrément de mon amie suite à son changement de travail. Elle a
Repris son travail d’infirmière  car son mari ayant des problèmes de santé allait beaucoup mieux (par chance pour le moment) et elle se posait des questions sur son avenir pro.  Après 10 ans de « nounou » mais malheureusement elle pense « reprendre »  à nouveau le métier d’ assistante mat.
dans un long terme par rapport à son époux et sa santé future. Devra t’elle refaire toute la formation initiale ?


----------



## Griselda (28 Novembre 2022)

Pour ce que j'en sais rien n'empeche d'être AM et exercer une autre profession.
Ne pas accueillir durant un certain temps ne retire pas non plus un Agrément (on peut être à la recherche et ne pas trouver).
Le seul cas où un Agrément n'est plus valable sans que l'AM ne fasse de courrier dans ce sens c'est si elle a dépassé le delais pour son renouvellement.
Si elle n'a fait aucun écrit disant qu'elle arrêtait ce metier (ni lettre, ni mail), je lui conseillerai de contacter son CD pour s'assurer qu'elle est bien toujours titulaire de son Agrément.


----------



## Griselda (28 Novembre 2022)

Si elle n'a plus d'Agrément, oui elle devra tout reprendre depuis 0, comme si elle n'avait jamais été AM et se soumettre aux nouvelles règles applicables aux nouvelles agréées...


----------



## nathy300 (29 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.
Belle soirée


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ici il y a une ass mat qui apparait toujours sur la liste des ass mat et pourtant elle n'exerce plus et a même dû le renouveler ??? elle travaille à l'école ... alors elle n'a sans doute pas prévenue ?


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

J'ai une copine AM qui a été agréée durant plusieurs années sans accueillir d'enfant (elle ne s'était pas lancée) et a pourtant été renouvelée quand elle l'a demandé au bout des 5 ans. 
Accueillir des enfants au moment où on demande notre renouvellement n'est pas une condition absolue.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir, 'votre amie a t'elle reçu un courrier lui notifiant son retrait d'agrément ?

Car sans volonté claire et nette de votre amie de vouloir renoncer à l'agrément il n'est pas possible pour le CD d'annuler l'agrément sans passage en CCPD.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

ma copine qui est en AT depuis un an, la puéricultrice lui avait demandé de suspendre son agrément, ce qu’elle a refusé. 

Elle vient de faire son renouvellement qui a été validé et elle est toujours en AT professionnel qui va durer le maximum de temps car ne sera plus en capacité de reprendre le job.

Elle a voulu malgré tout faire son renouvellement au cas où elle irait PEUT-ÊTRE mieux.


----------



## nathy300 (29 Novembre 2022)

Je vais demander à mon amie et je reviendrais vers vous dés que j’ai une réponse.
Merci pour vos messages.


----------

